# Melnor 4 Zone Sticking



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

All,

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July!

Woke up this morning to my Melnor 4 zone timer stuck open on 2 zones (1 and 3)....no damage done, just an angry well pump....

Has anyone had this issue and troubleshot this? Just checking here, before I go a different route.

Thanks!
JH


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

You've probably solved it by now, but I had the same thing happen with that Melnor 4-outlet on well water. And a different Orbit 2-outlet did the same thing. I believe the valves simply aren't robust enough for well water that may be somewhat hard (like mine).

I finally got some real irrigation valves and am DIYing a system with those to work on my well. Several pros have told me that a regular irrigation valve should be fine even on hard well water.


----------

